# Oakland Occupier kills his parents.



## Katzndogz (Jan 30, 2012)

Ohhhh it's a CHIIIILLLLLDDDD.   A 15 year old thug.

'Occupier' Accused of Strangling Parents - Occupy Wall Street - Fox Nation

But now, less than a decade after they adopted, their 15-year-old son stands accused of strangling both Poff, 50, and Kamin, 55, then hiding their bodies in the back of the family's PT Cruiser

Co-workers said Poff and Kamin were having some arguments with their son, some of it having to do with him spending too much time in the Occupy Oakland encampment, but nothing that sounded beyond the scope of typical teenage rebelliousness.



Read more: 'Occupier' Accused of Strangling Parents - Occupy Wall Street - Fox Nation


----------



## California Girl (Jan 30, 2012)

Oops. I guess he's been studying Bill Ayers.


----------



## strollingbones (Jan 30, 2012)

o how funny....i wonder if the kid was a christian...then we could say...christian kills his parents....but i love the sensational attitude here....i wonder how many occupy meeting he went to...more than sunday school?


----------



## strollingbones (Jan 30, 2012)

seems he is accused but you have already judged him guilty......


----------



## Katzndogz (Jan 30, 2012)

Like there's a question!


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Jan 30, 2012)

strollingbones said:


> seems he is accused but you have already judged him guilty......



Suddenly you care about innocent till proven guilty? REALLY?


----------



## Katzndogz (Jan 30, 2012)

He is an occupier, at 15, he's destroying the property of others.  His fault is that he ONLY killed his parents, following the advice of Bill Ayers to "Kill your parents take everything they have".

When he's older he'll do better.


----------



## eots (Jan 30, 2012)

it was the black belt in karate that bent his mind..all martial arts should be outlawed immediately


----------



## Sherry (Jan 30, 2012)

Rebellious teenager attracted to rebellious protests...shocking.


----------



## percysunshine (Jan 30, 2012)

The choices some kids make. He could have been occupying his parents basement for the next 50 years. Now he gets to occupy a prison cell.


----------



## eots (Jan 30, 2012)

he was most likely on anti- depressants..I can all but guarantee it


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Jan 30, 2012)

eots said:


> he was most likely on anti- depressants..I can all but guarantee it



FUCK OFF. almost 80 percent of people that suffer from serious depression issues are helped with medication. You would deny that to them because you are a fucking loon.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jan 30, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> Ohhhh it's a CHIIIILLLLLDDDD.   A 15 year old thug.
> 
> 'Occupier' Accused of Strangling Parents - Occupy Wall Street - Fox Nation
> 
> ...



Due you have a credible source?


----------



## eots (Jan 30, 2012)

RetiredGySgt said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > he was most likely on anti- depressants..I can all but guarantee it
> ...



are you trying to deny the connection between anti-depressants and adolescent suicides and homicide ??...any way time will tell as the story develops but there is a high probability the kid was all jacked up on SSRIS


----------



## Trajan (Jan 30, 2012)

Truthseeker420 said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > Ohhhh it's a CHIIIILLLLLDDDD.   A 15 year old thug.
> ...



hey hey hey...Fox has the.....


----------



## Annie (Jan 30, 2012)

What a sad story, these were good people. I doubt that our politics would have meshed, but I'm more certain that I'd have wanted them as friends and neighbors.


----------



## eots (Jan 30, 2012)

Click on the blue 'What' to access a story. Click on a red column heading to sort the index by that column.

What	Drug	Date        	Where	Additional
School Shooting	Prozac WITHDRAWAL	2008-02-15	Illinois	** 6 Dead: 15 Wounded: Perpetrator Was in Withdrawal from Med & Acting Erratically
School Shooting	Prozac Antidepressant	2005-03-24	Minnesota	**10 Dead: 7 Wounded: Dosage Increased One Week before Rampage
School Shooting	Paxil [Seroxat] Antidepressant	2001-03-10	Pennsylvania	**14 Year Old GIRL Shoots & Wounds Classmate at Catholic School
School Shooting	Zoloft Antidepressant & ADHD Med	2011-07-11	Alabama	**14 Year Old Kills Fellow Middle School Student
School Shooting	Zoloft Antidepressant	1995-10-12	South Carolina	**15 Year Old Shoots Two Teachers, Killing One: Then Kills Himself
School Shooting	Med For Depression	2009-03-13	Germany	**16 Dead Including Shooter: Antidepressant Use: Shooter in Treatment For Depression
School Hostage Situation	Med For Depression	2010-12-15	France	**17 Year Old with Sword Holds 20 Children & Teacher Hostage
School Shooting Plot	Med For Depression WITHDRAWAL	2008-08-28	Texas	**18 Year Old Plots a Columbine School Attack
School Shooting	Anafranil Antidepressant	1988-05-20	Illinois	**29 Year Old WOMAN Kills One Child: Wounds Five: Kills Self
School Shooting	Luvox/Zoloft Antidepressants	1999-04-20	Colorado	**COLUMBINE: 15 Dead: 24 Wounded
School Stabbings	Antidepressants	2001-06-09	Japan	**Eight Dead: 15 Wounded: Assailant Had Taken 10 Times his Normal Dose of Depression Med
School Shooting	Prozac Antidepressant WITHDRAWAL	1998-05-21	Oregon	**Four Dead: Twenty Injured
School Stabbing	Med For Depression	2011-10-25	Washington	**Girl, 15, Stabs Two Girls in School Restroom: 1 Is In Critical Condition
School Shooting	Antidepressant	2006-09-30	Colorado	**Man Assaults Girls: Kills One & Self
School Machete Attack	Med for Depression	2001-09-26	Pennsylvania	**Man Attacks 11 Children & 3 Teachers at Elementary School
School Shooting Related	Luvox	1993-07-23	Florida	**Man Commits Murder During Clinical Trial for Luvox: Same Drug as in COLUMBINE: Never Reported
School Hostage Situation	Cymbalta Antidepressant WITHDRAWAL	2009-11-09	New York	**Man With Gun Inside School Holds Principal Hostage
School Shooting	Antidepressants	1992-09-20	Texas	**Man, Angry Over Daughter's Report Card, Shoots 14 Rounds inside Elementary School
School Shooting	SSRI	2010-02-19	Finland	**On Sept. 23, 2008 a Finnish Student Shot & Killed 9 Students Before Killing Himself
School Shooting Threat	Med for Depression*	2004-10-19	New Jersey	**Over-Medicated Teen Brings Loaded Handguns to School
School Shooting	Antidepressant?	2007-04-18	Virginia	**Possible SSRI Use: 33 Dead at Virginia Tech
School Shooting	Antidepressant?	2002-01-17	Virginia	**Possible SSRI Withdrawal Mania: 3 Dead at Law School
School Incident/Bizarre	Zoloft*	2010-08-22	Australia	**School Counselor Exhibits Bizarre Behavior: Became Manic On Zoloft
School/Assault	Antidepressant	2009-11-04	California	**School Custodian Assaults Student & Principal: Had Manic Reaction From Depression Med
School Shooting	Prozac Antidepressant	1992-01-30	Michigan	**School Teacher Shoots & Kills His Superintendent at School
School Shooting Threats	Celexa Antidepressant	2010-01-25	Virginia	**Senior in High School Theatens to Kill 4 Classmates: Facebook Involved: Bail Denied
School Violence/Murder	Antidepressants*	1998-05-04	New York	**Sheriff's Deputy Shoots his Wife in an Elementary School
School Knifing/Murder	Meds For Depression & ADHD	2010-04-28	Massachusetts	**Sixteen Year Old Kills 15 Year Old in High School Bathroom in Sept. 2009
School Stabbing	Wellbutrin	2006-12-04	Indiana	**Stabbing by 17 Year Old At High School: Charged with Attempted Murder
School Threat	Antidepressants	2007-04-23	Mississippi	**Student Arrested for Making School Threat Over Internet
School Suspension	Lexapro Antidepressant	2007-07-28	Arkansas	**Student Has 11 Incidents with Police During his 16 Months on Lexapro
School Shooting	Antidepressant WITHDRAWAL	2007-11-07	Finland	**Student Kills 8: Wounds 10: Kills Self: High School in Finland
School Shooting	Paxil [Seroxat] Antidepressant	2004-02-09	New York	**Student Shoots Teacher in Leg at School
School Threat	Prozac Antidepressant	2008-01-25	Washington	**Student Takes Loaded Shotgun & 3 Rifles to School Parking Lot: Plans Suicide
School Shooting Plot	Med For Depression	1998-12-01	Wisconsin	**Teen Accused of Plotting to Gun Down Students at School
School/Assault	Zoloft Antidepressant	2006-02-15	Tennessee	**Teen Attacks Teacher at School
School Shooting Threat	Antidepressant	1999-04-16	Idaho	**Teen Fires Gun in School
School Hostage Situation	Paxil & Effexor Antidepressants	2001-04-15	Washington	**Teen Holds Classmates Hostage with a Gun
School Hostage Situation	Antidepressant WITHDRAWAL	2006-11-28	North Carolina	**Teen Holds Teacher & Student Hostage with Gun
School Knife Attack	Med for Depression	2006-12-06	Indiana


Index to SSRI Stories


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Jan 30, 2012)

eots said:


> Click on the blue 'What' to access a story. Click on a red column heading to sort the index by that column.
> 
> What	Drug	Date        	Where	Additional
> School Shooting	Prozac WITHDRAWAL	2008-02-15	Illinois	** 6 Dead: 15 Wounded: Perpetrator Was in Withdrawal from Med & Acting Erratically
> ...



You are a piece of shit. You would deny relieve to millions because a few people MIGHT have had an adverse reaction. Fuck off nut ball.


----------



## laughinReaper (Jan 30, 2012)

eots said:


> Click on the blue 'What' to access a story. Click on a red column heading to sort the index by that column.
> 
> What	Drug	Date        	Where	Additional
> School Shooting	Prozac WITHDRAWAL	2008-02-15	Illinois	** 6 Dead: 15 Wounded: Perpetrator Was in Withdrawal from Med & Acting Erratically
> ...



This is why the doctor and parents have to watch the child closely to make sure they are not having an adverse reaction. My kid has been on anti depressants, it was helpful and they had no bad reactions. When coming off any drug you have been on a long time,you should dose down slowly and again be watched carefully.


----------



## eots (Jan 30, 2012)

RetiredGySgt said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Click on the blue 'What' to access a story. Click on a red column heading to sort the index by that column.
> ...



I am not denying anyone. anything but informed consent is crucial and that means realizing the very real risk of the drugs creating far more extreme mental states than the are intended to relieve


----------



## strollingbones (Jan 31, 2012)

the us is the only country that drugs kids at the rates we do

Facts & Statistics Children & Adults Against Drugging America

CHADD (Children and Adults with ADD) received over $700,000 in 2001 from pharmaceutical companies to promote & market their drugs.


----------



## uscitizen (Jan 31, 2012)

Christian woman in Texas kills her children because god tells her to.


----------



## PredFan (Jan 31, 2012)

strollingbones said:


> o how funny....i wonder if the kid was a christian...then we could say...christian kills his parents....but i love the sensational attitude here....i wonder how many occupy meeting he went to...more than sunday school?



It's only fair SB, this is the kind of thing the left and the left wing media did to the TP every chance they got.


----------



## strollingbones (Jan 31, 2012)

you wished....the tea party is so over....you wished the media would say something....


and yea i still think sandusky is guilty.....color me......more concerned with the kids he fucked than him at all.....


----------



## uscitizen (Jan 31, 2012)

PredFan said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> > o how funny....i wonder if the kid was a christian...then we could say...christian kills his parents....but i love the sensational attitude here....i wonder how many occupy meeting he went to...more than sunday school?
> ...



The TP?
They still around?


----------



## mal (Jan 31, 2012)

strollingbones said:


> seems he is accused but you have already judged him guilty......



The next time ravi does this in reverse, you be sure to take her to task, Bones... 



peace...


----------



## Katzndogz (Jan 31, 2012)

uscitizen said:


> Christian woman in Texas kills her children because god tells her to.



It's the same thing isn't it.  One woman kills her children because the voices in her head tell her to do it.  One boy kills his parents because the voices in the street tell him he's justified.

We can't stop the voices in the woman's head.  We can stop the voices in the street.


----------



## mal (Jan 31, 2012)

uscitizen said:


> Christian woman in Texas kills her children because god tells her to.



Liberal Woman on a Daily Kill their Inconvenient Babies because Leaders in the Liberal Establishment tell them they have a Right to. 



peace...


----------



## mal (Jan 31, 2012)

mal said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > Christian woman in Texas kills her children because god tells her to.
> ...



Somebody's Suffering Abortion Regret... 

Bitter, Bitter, Bitter...



peace...


----------



## jillian (Jan 31, 2012)

you trying to outdo yourself by posting progressively more disgusting posts, mal?


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jan 31, 2012)

They must have been hounding him to get a job or maybe take a bath...


----------



## Katzndogz (Jan 31, 2012)

Big Black Dog said:


> They must have been hounding him to get a job or maybe take a bath...



The kid was 15.  From the article, it looks like they were hounding him to go to school and stop having fun at the protest sites.


----------



## mal (Jan 31, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > They must have been hounding him to get a job or maybe take a bath...
> ...



Fuck that, those bitches deserved to Die and shit, notherfukkas!...



peace...


----------



## mal (Jan 31, 2012)

jillian said:


> you trying to outdo yourself by posting progressively more disgusting posts, mal?



Valerie's Inability to Contain her Rage at my Observation of Abortion for what it is was what Caused that Post... 



peace...


----------



## Valerie (Jan 31, 2012)

mal said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > you trying to outdo yourself by posting progressively more disgusting posts, mal?
> ...






Oh my, are you still crying about that neg I gave you for that stoopid post above?  








			
				mal said:
			
		

> Hi, you have received -484 reputation points from mal.
> Reputation was given for *this* post.
> 
> Comment:
> ...


----------



## mal (Jan 31, 2012)

Valerie said:


> mal said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...





What a Marooooooooooon... 



peace...


----------



## Valerie (Jan 31, 2012)

mal said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > Christian woman in Texas kills her children because god tells her to.
> ...







Don't let the facts get in the way of your penchant for women hating, asshole... 









_Who voted for and against the Roe v. Wade decision:

*The majority: Harry Blackmun, William J. Brennan, Chief Justice Warren Burger, William O. Douglas, Thurgood Marshall, Lewis Powell and Potter Stewart.* The dissent: William Rehnquist and Byron White. The majority opinion was written by Harry Blackmun. Concurring opinions were written by Potter Stewart, Warren Burger, and William O. Douglas. Dissenting opinions were written by William Rehnquist and Byron White.
_


Roe v. Wade - Overview




> Roe v. Wade is the historic Supreme Court decision overturning a Texas interpretation of abortion law and making abortion legal in the United States. The Roe v. Wade decision held that a woman, with her doctor, could choose abortion in earlier months of pregnancy without legal restriction, and with restrictions in later months, based on the right to privacy.
> 
> Date of the Roe v. Wade decision
> 
> ...


----------



## mal (Jan 31, 2012)

Valerie said:


> mal said:
> 
> 
> > uscitizen said:
> ...



That hit too Close to Home, didn't it?... 

You really didn't have to Meltdown over it... 

I never said you Negged me on the Open Boards you Hysterical Twit. 



peace...


----------



## Dante (Jan 31, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> Ohhhh it's a CHIIIILLLLLDDDD.   A 15 year old thug.
> 
> 'Occupier' Accused of Strangling Parents - Occupy Wall Street - Fox Nation
> 
> ...



US Marine kills US President: Lee Harvey Oswald


----------



## Valerie (Jan 31, 2012)

Yeah sure, mal...EVERYone who responds to your patent idiocy is *MELTING DOWN!* ink oink:


----------



## mal (Jan 31, 2012)

Valerie said:


> Yeah sure, mal...EVERYone who responds to your patent idiocy is *MELTING DOWN!* ink oink:



That'll do pig... That'll do.



peace...


----------



## Valerie (Jan 31, 2012)

mal said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> > mal said:
> ...










Do you ever post ANYthing that isn't retarded?  I've yet to see it, porky...







mal said:


> Valerie's Inability to Contain her Rage at my Observation of Abortion for what it is was what Caused that Post...






mal said:


> Somebody's Suffering Abortion Regret...
> 
> Bitter, Bitter, Bitter...


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Jan 31, 2012)

mal said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> > seems he is accused but you have already judged him guilty......
> ...



What? Strollingbones does it all the time, her latest was the PA case. And she admits it in the above post. I mean nothing like being openly hypocritical and all.


----------



## driveby (Jan 31, 2012)

Dante said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > Ohhhh it's a CHIIIILLLLLDDDD.   A 15 year old thug.
> ...





Bawney Fwank finally gave you a day off?......


----------



## mal (Jan 31, 2012)

Valerie said:


> mal said:
> 
> 
> > Valerie said:
> ...



Awe... that's just Sad.



peace...


----------



## mal (Jan 31, 2012)

Oh yeah, Val... I almost forgot... I got you this shovel while I was out today:






You really seem like you could use it today. 

Take care!



peace...


----------



## Valerie (Jan 31, 2012)

mal said:


> Oh yeah, Val... I almost forgot... I got you this shovel while I was out today:
> 
> 
> 
> ...







 Keep that shovel, you're gonna need it!


----------



## mal (Feb 1, 2012)

I knew I hit close... I just had no idea how close...

You cranky. 



peace...


----------



## Valerie (Feb 1, 2012)

mal said:


> I knew I hit close... I just had no idea how close...
> 
> You cranky.
> 
> ...











Fuck you asshole, you hit close to nothing...You said something disgustingly stupid and I negged you for being an idiot.  Despite your delusions I have not had an abortion you stupid piece of shit.  

SCOTUS 1973 were not WOMEN nor were they LIBERAL!


You might try hitting close to some fucking FACTs for once in your life, huh...?


----------



## mal (Feb 1, 2012)

Valerie said:


> mal said:
> 
> 
> > I knew I hit close... I just had no idea how close...
> ...



The Lady doth Protest too much, MeThinks. 



peace...


----------



## mal (Feb 1, 2012)

peace...


----------



## The Infidel (Feb 6, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> He is an occupier, at 15, he's destroying the property of others.  His fault is that he ONLY killed his parents, following the advice of Bill Ayers to "Kill your parents take everything they have".
> 
> When he's older he'll do better.


----------



## emilynghiem (Feb 8, 2012)

Dear Friends:
Can we please get away from the negative sidetracked comments and back to the topic?
I read the articles and was left with a deep sense of sadness and loss over such a tragic irony, that the parents were doing such much-needed underfunded outreach to help those in dire need of medical and mental help, especially criminal, and their own son kills them.

I volunteer trying to support local activists and volunteers with Occupy Houston, where it is openly acknowledged there are very effective focused activists, some of the top justice reform organizers in Houston, working on collaborative solutions between the private and public sector that are both innovative and sustainable, but these groups are mixed with homeless and even some criminal or addicted/abusive individuals who are only trying to take advantage of the community support and resources to get whatever they can take. So this factor is not a reflection on the serious activists, except that the open participation and structure of the Occupy groups does not automatically screen out unwelcome individuals, or those with serious problems including mental issues or criminal intent or addictions. 

As for these parents, I would love to contact anyone with Occupy Oakland to find out how to continue their outreach work, and support more such programs in every community!
I had proposed at local Occupy strategy meetings to "Occupy UTMB" and use the medical institutions to study, research and develop methods of diagnosing, treating and curing criminal addiction and illness, based on methods proven to work.  There are both secular and spiritual methods of identifying, removing,  and healing causes of "generational" addictions and abuse in the mind and spirit that otherwise manifest as crime and violence.

Even if we cannot see someone's patterns or symptoms physically, as other diseases, there are methods used in Buddhism, Christian deliverance prayer, and even AA and forgiveness therapy, to identify and treat the roots causes of unforgiven memories or conflicts that otherwise allow mental illness to continue untreated or to escalate. 

I believe as criminal addiction and illness are treated as other DISEASES, where the focus is on EARLIER intervention, diagnosis, treatment and monitoring, especially where the sickness poses a danger or fatal risk to the patient or others, there will be more and more effective prevention and correction, and fewer cases where sickness goes undetected or untreated until after it is too late.

For the sake of this couple, and so many other victims of criminal violence, abuse, and addiction, I believe we owe it to them and society to invest in programs and facilities that will carefully screen, monitor and securely house the criminally ill instead of letting them run loose unsupervised at the cost of personal safety and public health and security.

I foresee converting prisons, mental health wards, and even death row into correctional and treatment programs that are cost-effective, and segregate dangerous populations instead of wasting millions if not billions of state dollars on failed prisons and programs.

So if anyone out there, in any city, wants to join in contacting Occupy Oakland to help coordinate local and national resources to re-organize the programs, populations, and budgeting of resources between mental, medical and prison facilities, please contact me.

I believe a series of corrections facilities and secure military teaching hospitals and bases can be developed along the border to create campus centers for jobs, housing and educational social services and to establish security in a cost-effective way by combining resources across public and private institutions.

I'm really sorry to hear about the tragic loss of this wonderful couple, who were obviously very loving caring people as well as dedicated to serving the public in most needed areas.

My prayers and sympathy to everyone affected by this and other crime and violence, and may we all find ways to work together, as this couple did, to help more people and intervene earlier to prevent senseless tragedy and losses in the future.

God's blessings to all,
Yours truly,
Emily

emilynghiem@hotmail  *XXX-XXX-XXXX*


----------



## Katzndogz (Feb 8, 2012)

No doubt those wonderful parents felt much like Emily.  That's why they are dead.


----------

